# Luecs Breeding



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

My Leucs are about to breed I'm 99% sure. One of the males has been calling all day with a fat female following him everywhere and touching his back. They have spent most of the afternoon in the top coconut and I can see them turning round and round. If she comes out he calls and she goes staight back in and the process continues.
What actually happens? Do they embrace (Amplexus) like other frogs/toads. Has anyone seen actual laying? Or does she lay and he goes over them after?

I can't seem to find this info anywhere


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

i think she lays them than he goes and fertalizes them but im not totaly sure


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought the same. They are taking a long time doing what ever their doing.
They also keep licking the bottom of the petri dish. Hope they arn't eating eggs as they are laying them. There is only so much I can see.
Maybe I need to get a life and stop watching the love life of frogs


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Both pairs of my Leucs are still in a bit of a breeding hiatus (dry winter heat) but there is some slight calling going on and egg laden females.

Mine lay eggs on an uncovered glass petri dish on top of an epi-log in full frog-porn view (I was thinking of hooking up a cam and charging for views).

There is a lot of the normal back stroking but what kind of amazed me was the amount of spinning and turning done by both. I think they are trying to get a clean circle on the dish but the turning may have something to do with the actual laying and egg release as well.

They will also spin and turn quite a bit after the eggs are laid and the eggs move and are jostled by this. I'm sure it increases the fertilization chances this way.

The whole laying process can sometimes take a few hours! 

I provide three egg deposition sites...uncovered dish, covered dish and one or two side mounted ,tilted black film canisters. They stick to the dish as their preference though.

Love the loud call and....good luck


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Lol, you'll drive yourself nuts watching especially if it's the first time. Sometimes it'll take hours for them to finally lay. It's been awhile since I actually got to see, but if I remember right she lays them then the male comes and fertalizes.


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Glad I'm not the only one who watches frogs sex life 
Will hopefully be some eggs in the next day or so


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ya  how many dart do you have?


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Well at the moment I have 12 Luec's plus two tadpoles. 
In three vivs. I aquired a breeding colony from someone giving up the hobby. I am looking for homes for about 7 as I have thinned out the ones that are staying. I hope to get something else when I have the room again and a spare viv.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

your trying to get rid of 7? i might be able to take maybe 2


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

What darts do have?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

i have a citronella, azureus, and cobalt. but i am looking for luecs for my next frog


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice. I don't know what to choose for my next frog. I like them all


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

haha ya i know they all are awesome. so are your getting rid of some of your luecs? cuz like i said i would be happy to take 2 off your hands


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

heatfreak, you should look at Stenic's location.


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

I was just about to say that. It's a long way for just two!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

you dont ship?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hes in the United Kingdom. . .thats a different country my friend. . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

heatfreakk3 said:


> you dont ship?


Do really think it would be a good idea for him to ship you a couple frogs from the UK? Especially since they are available from most likely within 50 miles of your house.

Dude, use your head for once


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry I wouldn't. As others have said, there must be some available nearer to home.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

alright thats ok, thanks anyway


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

If those frogs are currently living in the UK you might have a tough time getting them... 



heatfreakk3 said:


> your trying to get rid of 7? i might be able to take maybe 2


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I have just peeped in as the male has come out. I can see one egg in there.
It is a lot bigger than I thought and it is grey not black. Do they only lay one at a time??? 
What should I do? I don't want them to be eaten


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

breeding activity will be both frogs in close contact throughout.

Smallest clutch I've ever had from Leucs was three and that was because they stuffed themselves into a film can...


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Perhaps there are more and I can't see them. Is it normal for her to stay with them? Don't know where he has gone and the lights will go off soon.
Am i over worrying? It is my first time


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

My 2 males just called as I'm typing this...

The male and female will stay together throughout. they will be together a LONG time. Especially the first time. You will see a lot of the turning and fanning behavior that I described earlier. They will take some time doing this to prep the egg desposition spot.

I hate to say this, but be prepared for HEARTACHE as the first time almost always results in failure of hatch for several reasons in the Tinc species.

They will actually need to practice and try to get it right...may take a second try as did both of my groups....infertile eggs, ect.

You will know you have hit paydirt when they both stay together for a long time...possible an hour or more.

clutch size can be small at first too...3-5 eggs....then up to 7 or so.

Be patient and good luck


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

yes, you are probably over worrying 

The will often push some of the eggs to the edges of the petri dish with all the turning and kicking the goes on, so there may very well be more in there. They may be a light grey when freshly laid to start out and will turn black if they are fertile.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, they both left so had a look and I have 6 eggs. Have removed them and put the lid on the petri dish. How exciting!!!

Boring for all you who have been here dozens of times i'm sure.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

If you are planning on pulling the eggs to raise the tads yourself, I would suggest that once you think they are done laying, to leave the eggs in there for a day or two just to make sure that they do get fertilized.


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. There is 7 in all. One was in the edge of the dish. This is my first spawn but for these it isn't. They are breeding adults and I have tads from them from when I collected them all last week. So fingers crossed they should be fertile. 
Will keep you updated


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Well it looks like Bob's your uncle after all!

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Malfurion (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi. I have a 75 gallon with 6 leucs and there un-sexed..... 
It will take them a while i guess since there babies practically....but if i get a pair shoudl i move the pair to a seperate tank, such as a 10 gallon-verticla tank? ? ? I dont want the male and female to kill other leucs....
I like to think ahead but ya know jsut curious....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

If you have a nicely planted, terraced 75 gallon tank, you are good to go with 6 Leucs, size-wise.

It is better that they are raised all together when small.

Just watch them for any aggression and that they all feed well. chances are they will all be fine.

After anywhere from 6 months to a year from now, you should hear calling and be able to see a callling male. You may also see plumpness in females too, as odds are, you have at least one pair.

You could either take some frogs out or make another viv if you see anything untoward happened but I think all the frogs can certainly be kept together.

No worries.


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Its now the day four since my eggs were laid. One is grey and furry looking. 
3 are quite big but a dark grey/black. 
3 are small and black. All are still round in shape and can't see anything that looks like development. Makes my eyes go funny trying to see something - is there life growing? I'm not sure!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Not good.....fuzzy is without a doubt bad and you should see some cell division going on after 4 days.

Shine a flashlight on them for better viewing.

Better luck next time.....it happens


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, just as I was about to give up, I have noticed a black stripe/line running across the middle of the eggs. The round ball is dark grey but I can see this darker/black line. I am sure its not my eyes playing tricks. 
Earlier today I thought they looked strange - sort of opaque center. But now can see this line. They are 5 days and I was expecting to see a proper embryo shape on top by now. Maybe its too cool and they are devloping slower. It is about 70oC day dropping to 68oC at night. Is this too low?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Your eggs are not viable.

Your temps are low.Up your temps to @ 75F...steady.

24C....


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Just had a look this morning and Yes I have 6 embryos developing. They were viable after all. 
Just shows not to give up hope as they obviously don't develop at the same speed as the norm. I am learning as they are my first eggs and if they look opaque and a slight line they are developing. I'll know what to look for in future. I know I still have a long way to go but at least I have got through the first stage.


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

It's day 9 and the 6 are still doing well. Wriggling around and growing fast


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

That's great! Congrats!!!


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks.
I am pleased and I have just collected a batch of 9 eggs under the coconut. Thought they were showing laying signs again earlier on.


----------

